# Industry News: Alleged Nikon Z camera roadmap has leaked



## Canon Rumors Guy (Sep 19, 2022)

> It looks like Nikon is already readying their third generation Nikon Z 7 and Nikon Z 6 camera bodies. According to a leaked roadmap, both cameras will be announced in November 2022.
> 
> Nikon Z 7 III – 45mp BSI 8K – November 2022
> Nikon Z 6 III – 24mp BSI 6K – November 2022
> ...



Continue reading...


----------



## neuroanatomist (Sep 19, 2022)

Canon Rumors Guy said:


> Nikon Z f – 24mp BSI 4K – June 2023


Following up on the stunning popularity of the Df?


----------



## bbasiaga (Sep 19, 2022)

Interesting if true. The Z6II sounds kind of like the unsubstantiated R6II rumor posted here a while ago. I wonder if the 'source' had the manufacturer wrong? 

Be interesting to see what they do with pricing. If they continue to price very aggressively like with the Z9, and their AF continues to improve, this could be some stiff competition. Particularly if the lens prices stay down, and/or they open up the Z mount to Sigma and Tamron before Canon does so. I'm not saying I'll switch, but it could become cost competitive to add a second kit to fill some gaps. 

-Brian


----------



## Rocksthaman (Sep 19, 2022)

At least Nikon is allowing third party . Even rebranding Tamron lenses


----------



## aledronix (Sep 19, 2022)

You can mark this as CR0 - fake news.

Thom Hogan already replied to this news explaining why it is just a speculative list with no underlying product or planning.


----------



## leadin2 (Sep 19, 2022)

Wrong forum?


----------



## miric (Sep 19, 2022)

It probably means Canon also has something to release, and I should hold on with switching from R to R6 and wait for R6 II with 24MP BSI sensor. I really don't get they say BSI sensor is expensive. So what? Each Sony model starting with the regular 7 has BSI sensor.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Sep 19, 2022)

aledronix said:


> You can mark this as CR0 - fake news.
> 
> Thom Hogan already replied to this news explaining why it is just a speculative list with no underlying product or planning.


But it's a picture. With Japanese text. And the Nikon color scheme. It must be genuine. *cough*


----------



## Deleted member 381342 (Sep 19, 2022)

neuroanatomist said:


> Following up on the stunning popularity of the Df?


You mean, the actually popular best seller fc.


----------



## Deleted member 381342 (Sep 19, 2022)

aledronix said:


> You can mark this as CR0 - fake news.
> 
> Thom Hogan already replied to this news explaining why it is just a speculative list with no underlying product or planning.


All the actors are on the sheet, just the dates and specs are off. The Z6iii and Z7iii are assuredly due October/November and sorely needed. Essentially Nikon's R5/R6 moment for many users. The Z8 isn't due until Q3/Q4 2023 and we have no idea what it'll be because it has no DSLR equivalent.


----------



## melgross (Sep 19, 2022)

Interesting, if true.

I remember, years ago, when the question was whether a BSI sensor would ever be available for APS-C and FF. Sony said no, because the advantages wouldn’t work for anything larger than smartphone sensors. Well, things have really changed, haven’t they?


----------



## Chaitanya (Sep 19, 2022)

That Z90 looks quite promising, and give how low bar was set with R7 it should be quite easy to have better offering.



melgross said:


> Interesting, if true.
> 
> I remember, years ago, when the question was whether a BSI sensor would ever be available for APS-C and FF. Sony said no, because the advantages wouldn’t work for anything larger than smartphone sensors. Well, things have really changed, haven’t they?


There are sub $1000 cameras with BSI sensor, so surely industry has moved the goal post massively.


----------



## entoman (Sep 19, 2022)

neuroanatomist said:


> But it's a picture. With Japanese text. And the Nikon color scheme. It must be genuine. *cough*


That's Chinese text, not Japanese, according to the source of the rumour (asobinet):

"As you can see from the text in the image, it appears to have originated in China, and the post that appears to be the primary source of this image also appears to be a forum on a Chinese website"

Coming soon - a Swahili rumour about the R6ii... or have we already had that?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Sep 19, 2022)

entoman said:


> That's Chinese text, not Japanese, according to the source of the rumour (asobinet):
> 
> "As you can see from the text in the image, it appears to have originated in China, and the post that appears to be the primary source of this image also appears to be a forum on a Chinese website"


Thanks for the correction, I did not really look.


----------



## entoman (Sep 19, 2022)

bbasiaga said:


> Be interesting to see what they do with pricing. If they continue to price very aggressively like with the Z9, and their AF continues to improve, this could be some stiff competition.


Do they really have a choice? Nikon make fabulous cameras, but they are a mile behind Canon and Sony in terms of sales. Quite frankly, I think the *only* way they'll gain market share, is to continue to price very aggressively. And even that may not be enough.


----------



## Exploreshootshare (Sep 19, 2022)

An all BSI line-up? I don't believe because Nikon too is great at market segmentation and "you get what you pay for".


----------



## arzg (Sep 19, 2022)

Just FYI, the texts in this picture are Chinese, and it says it's just a "reference" chart at the top.

Also...the darker yellow legend at the lower right says it's a prediction/projection...So there is no indication of any kind that this information is from Nikon or confirmed by someone in the know in any way.

Probably there is someone like us who like to plan things out for their favorite camera brand. But they went the extra mile of putting everything in a chart and shared it on social media.


----------



## Deleted member 381342 (Sep 19, 2022)

https://nikonrumors.com/2022/09/19/this-is-not-real-nikon-z-roadmap.aspx/ as noted this isn't a roadmap. However, it also isn't far off. Other than the Z8, all the actors are known and expected over 2022/2023. Guessing a Z7iii/Z6iii is due soon isn't wild.


----------



## Czardoom (Sep 19, 2022)

Since Nikon only has a lens roadmap, I think we can assume this is a total fake. And a "prediction!" Nikon doesn't make predictions about their own products. 

This thread should disappear, but it won't, and soon even more websites will "report" on the new Nikon roadmap.


----------



## Deleted member 381342 (Sep 19, 2022)

Czardoom said:


> Since Nikon only has a lens roadmap, I think we can assume this is a total fake. And a "prediction!" Nikon doesn't make predictions about their own products.
> 
> This thread should disappear, but it won't, and soon even more websites will "report" on the new Nikon roadmap.


Canon rumours is quite late on this one, its already done the rounds. The dates and specs might be fake, but all the actors are accounted for.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Sep 19, 2022)

Photo Bunny said:


> Canon rumours is quite late on this one, its already done the rounds. The dates and specs might be fake, but all the actors are accounted for.


Sure, and there will be an R5 II, an R6 II, an R1, and likely an R100 in the next couple of years. 

Oops, I leaked it.


----------



## Deleted member 381342 (Sep 19, 2022)

neuroanatomist said:


> Sure, and there will be an R5 II, an R6 II, an R1, and likely an R100 in the next couple of years.
> 
> Oops, I leaked it.


This is more the next 12 months. The Z6iii and Z7iii are due October/November. The rest of the line up should be refreshed by the end of 2023.


----------



## dolina (Sep 19, 2022)

Are we now NikonRumors? 

Nikon currently has 

- 4 FF bodies

- 3 APS-C bodies

Sony currently has

- 9 FF bodies

- 4 APS-C bodies

So the future Nikon bodies are

- 5 FF bodies

- 2 APS-C bodies

Somewhat aligns to Nikon matching Sony point by point

So will Canon have 9 FF & 4 APS-C RF bodies by next year?


----------



## Deleted member 381342 (Sep 19, 2022)

dolina said:


> Are we now NikonRumors?


We have always had industry news here.


----------



## dolina (Sep 19, 2022)

Photo Bunny said:


> We have always had industry news here.


Just making fun. ;-)

TBH I am more keen on their lens roadmap with an overlay of what Sony & Canon have released so far


----------



## GoldWing (Sep 19, 2022)

The Z8 seems very exciting for fashion work. At this point, Canon needs an exceptional groupng of lenses for fashion work if rhey are approaching 60MP+


----------



## Tom W (Sep 20, 2022)

Interesting - I've a friend that might eventually be interested in something like the Z90. She's shooting with 2 D-7200, and isn't anxious to take the mirrorless plunge.


----------



## Deleted member 381342 (Sep 20, 2022)

In some real news the 35 f/1.2 and 135 f/1.8 have been added to the roadmap.


----------



## Deleted member 381342 (Sep 20, 2022)

Added to this the 17-28mm f/2.8 rebadged Tamron is now available. Looks like Nikon will have 3 rebadged Tamron lenses and one Tamron lens.


----------



## Chaitanya (Sep 20, 2022)

Photo Bunny said:


> Added to this the 17-28mm f/2.8 rebadged Tamron is now available. Looks like Nikon will have 3 rebadged Tamron lenses and one Tamron lens.


Tamron is also making lenses for Fuji, with 150-500mm being announced for X mount. With recent Xh2 duo that lens is certaonly a welcome addition. Nikon has listed 200-600 which would be one to watch out for as its supposed to be constant aperture and replacing 200-500mm F lens.


----------



## dolina (Sep 20, 2022)

Chaitanya said:


> Tamron is also making lenses for Fuji, with 150-500mm being announced for X mount. With recent Xh2 duo that lens is certaonly a welcome addition. Nikon has listed 200-600 which would be one to watch out for as its supposed to be constant aperture and replacing 200-500mm F lens.


A 200-600/5.6 VR S that weighs 2kg & costs <$4k would be a dream lens.


----------



## Deleted member 381342 (Sep 20, 2022)

Chaitanya said:


> Nikon has listed 200-600 which would be one to watch out for as its supposed to be constant aperture and replacing 200-500mm F lens.


Everything I have heard on this is it'll be a f/5.6-6.3 and the silhouette doesn't look like the front element is big enough for a f/5.6. Though it is personally not a lens I am interested in; I have the 100-400, 400 f/4.5, 400 f/2.8 TC (on order), and 800 f/6.3. Too much overlap to have a 200-600 as well unless it is for say taking a cheaper lens+body to someplace where there is a good chance its going to fall in the ocean.


----------



## dlee13 (Sep 20, 2022)

Nice to see and hopefully Nikon make a comeback. They deserve success since they did what’s right for their customers and opened their mount up to third parties!


----------



## neuroanatomist (Sep 20, 2022)

dlee13 said:


> Nice to see and hopefully Nikon make a comeback. They deserve success since they did what’s right for their customers and opened their mount up to third parties!


Yes, and I'm sure their motives for doing so were entirely altruistic, because they love and care deeply for their customers and want them to have all the best lenses even if it means sacrificing their own profits. Canon, on the other hand, is keeping their mount closed for malign reasons, because they're evil profit-grubbers who's main desire is to screw over their customers.


----------



## Chaitanya (Sep 20, 2022)

Photo Bunny said:


> Everything I have heard on this is it'll be a f/5.6-6.3 and the silhouette doesn't look like the front element is big enough for a f/5.6. Though it is personally not a lens I am interested in; I have the 100-400, 400 f/4.5, 400 f/2.8 TC (on order), and 800 f/6.3. Too much overlap to have a 200-600 as well unless it is for say taking a cheaper lens+body to someplace where there is a good chance its going to fall in the ocean.


Right now I am well served with EF 100-400mm(for macro) and pair of 100mm Macros, at some point if I ever get Canon RF system will continue to use these lenses or replace EF 100-400 with RF 100-400mm due to higher mag ratio. I know quite a lot of Nikon shooters who are interested in Z system might end up getting 200-600 for their needs. 

That 200-500mm is impressive lens for the price.


----------



## Deleted member 381342 (Sep 20, 2022)

Chaitanya said:


> That 200-500mm is impressive lens for the price.


Yep, nothing wrong with the 200-500 and I am sure the 200-600 will be just as good. Just when you have a 100-400 and the big primes it doesn't make sense. The main downsides are weight, weather sealing, and initial acquisition focus speed.


----------



## mpb001 (Sep 20, 2022)

I thought that Nikon said that there would be no more 24 MP FF cameras? Hum…


----------



## Bonich (Sep 20, 2022)

dolina said:


> Are we now NikonRumors?
> 
> Nikon currently has
> 
> ...


Canonrumors lost the plot ....


----------



## entoman (Sep 20, 2022)

Bonich said:


> Canonrumors lost the plot ....


Most people here are presumably Canon owners and unlikely to switch brands, but anyone considering switching (such as a Canon DSLR user switching to a MILC system) would find these "industry news" reports highly relevant. It would actually be nice to see comparative charts depicting the current lens ranges, and roadmaps, for the big three brands. DPReview has attempted this a few times but their charts are usually out of date and look like a confused mess.


----------



## dlee13 (Sep 20, 2022)

neuroanatomist said:


> Yes, and I'm sure their motives for doing so were entirely altruistic, because they love and care deeply for their customers and want them to have all the best lenses even if it means sacrificing their own profits. Canon, on the other hand, is keeping their mount closed for malign reasons, because they're evil profit-grubbers who's main desire is to screw over their customers.


Actually compared to other brands Nikon has always traditionally never had a real big distinction between bodies unlike other brands. Yes they can make a profit from opening their mount, hence why Canon are fools for not licensing it to third parties


----------



## neuroanatomist (Sep 20, 2022)

entoman said:


> It would actually be nice to see comparative charts depicting the current lens ranges, and roadmaps, for the big three brands. DPReview has attempted this a few times but their charts are usually out of date and look like a confused mess.


That, and the fact that Canon provides no roadmaps.


----------

